# [webkit-gtk-1.2.3]  erreur ld compilation [annuler -bug]

## zeonnix

bonjour a tous , 

je ne suis pas un grand expert mais je voulais savoir si a la creation du ebuild il n'y pas eu un louper ou c normal .. 

net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3

lorsque je veux l'installer voici erreur :

```

 * ERROR: net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3218:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  646:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/work/webkit-1.2.3'
```

lorsque l'on regarde le webkit-gtk-1.2.3.ebuild  la fonction" src_compile" est mise en commentaire 

```
#src_compile() {

   # Fix sandbox error with USE="introspection"

   # https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=35471

#   addpredict "$(unset HOME; echo ~)/.local"

#   emake || die "Compile failed"

#}
```

j'ai essaye de le decommenté et de compiler mais helas sa modifie le md5 donc impossible 

je voulais savoir si c normal qu'il faille attendre que le bug 35471 soit resolus ??

et aussi en passage comment forcer un ebuild a s'installer malgres la protection ( sans modifier le fichier de configuration de portage ) ?

Merci beaucoup

-----------------------------------

J'ai vu le topic  [emerge] Problème de compilation (Résolu/Solved) https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-844866.html

il a le meme probleme 

```
make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * ERROR: dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.7 failed:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * Call stack:

[b] *     ebuild.sh, line   47:  Called src_compile[/b]

 *   environment, line 5179:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  635:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"
```

Mais je ne comprend absolument pas sa solution ....Last edited by zeonnix on Tue Oct 26, 2010 9:14 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## brubru

Salut.

 *zeonnix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lorsque je veux l'installer voici erreur :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Non ça c'est le message générique d'emerge, l'erreur de compilation se trouve bien plus haut.

voir aussi dans /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/temp/build.log comme indiqué.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lorsque l'on regarde le webkit-gtk-1.2.3.ebuild  la fonction" src_compile" est mise en commentaire 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ce bout de code est là pour désactivé la sandbox quand tu compile avec le USE flag instrospection, comme le bug en question est non-confirmé

ce n'est peut-être pas utile.

Enfin, sauf si ton erreur concerne effectivement une violation de la sandbox, tous ceci n'a rien à voir.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> j'ai essaye de le decommenté et de compiler mais helas sa modifie le md5 donc impossible 
> 
> 

 

normal, quand on modifie un ebuild, il est bon de faire un repoman manifest pour regénerer le Manifest

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai vu le topic  [emerge] Problème de compilation (Résolu/Solved) https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-844866.html
> 
> il a le meme probleme 
> ...

 

C'est sûrement pas le même problème, mais le même message d'erreur générique, ça oui !

Bruno.

----------

## zeonnix

bon je n'y comprend plus rien 

j'ai fais une mise a jour du systeme car sa fesais un petit moment j'en ai pas fais( gnome 2.30, etc etc ) et webkit-gtk ne passe pas

```
  CCLD   Programs/unittests/testloading

  CXXLD  Programs/DumpRenderTree

  CCLD   Programs/unittests/testglobals

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findDoctypeEntry(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findEntity(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findValue(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findColor(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findProp(char const*, unsigned int)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [Programs/GtkLauncher] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findDoctypeEntry(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findEntity(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findValue(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findColor(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findProp(char const*, unsigned int)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [Programs/unittests/testhttpbackend] Error 1

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findDoctypeEntry(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findEntity(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findValue(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findColor(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findProp(char const*, unsigned int)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [Programs/unittests/testloading] Error 1

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findDoctypeEntry(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findEntity(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findValue(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findColor(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findProp(char const*, unsigned int)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [Programs/unittests/testglobals] Error 1

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findDoctypeEntry(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findEntity(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findValue(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findColor(char const*, unsigned int)'

./.libs/libwebkit-1.0.so: undefined reference to `findProp(char const*, unsigned int)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [Programs/DumpRenderTree] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/work/webkit-1.2.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

je comprend qu'il y a un probleme de lien ( ld ), ou il ne la trouve pas

j'ai essayer ldconfig ,  revdep-rebuild,  emerge --newuse ... etc etc mais la je coince je n'ai absolument aucun idée 

mon $PATH /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.3

mon $LD_LIBRARY_PATH est vide , donc j'ai rajouter /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/work/webkit-1.2.3/.libs/ mais j'ai toujours le meme probleme 

si qqn pouvais m'eclairer pour ce type de probleme merci

----------

## geekounet

Hello et bienvenue ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## zeonnix

Oki merci , j'en ai profiter pour changer la nature du problème

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut,

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=295318

----------

## zeonnix

Oki je te remercie !! Certe je ne suis pas familier avec ce système la " bugzilia " mais il y a un début a tout  :Wink:  je te remercie pour m'avoir donner cette direction 

++

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

dans ton premier message tu nous dis que tu n'as pas fait de mise à jour depuis un petit moment. Est-ce que par hasard avant le upgrade de webkit tu n'aurais pas eu une mise à jour de perl? si c'est le cas, tu devrais faire un per-cleaner --all et voir ensuite si webkit-gtk passe. Mais je verrais bien un problème d'xml également, cependant on a pas assez d'info pour l'erreur (faudrait mettre dans pastbin par exemple, le log complet pour webkit-gtk que tu trouveras dans /var/log/portage/net-libs:webkit-gtketcetc) ainsi que emerge --info (tu peux le mettre ici lui, par contre).

EDIT : ce que j'ai dit ici était une énormité  :Wink:  (auto-censure)

EDIT : pour info ça merde à cause de ce programme : 

 *Quote:*   

> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
> 
> make[1]: *** [Programs/GtkLauncher] Error 1 

  faut creuser vers lui, et voir de qui il dépend pour le réinstaller si besoin.

EDIT : ce qui pourrait au final n'avoir aucun rapport avec perl et xml.... 

https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=29244

----------

